# Comment faire une barre oblique inversée (antislash) ?



## magicmimi (11 Avril 2005)

Bonjour

Je savais pas trop où mettre cette question :

Comment faire une barre oblique inversée ?  celle-là / mais dans l'autre sens (pour le php dans mon cas)

Pas trouvé de forum plus adapté pour ma question.

merci de vos réponses.


jean-mi


----------



## Zyrol (11 Avril 2005)

une barre comme ça : \ ???

en combinant les touches : alt+shift+/


----------



## magicmimi (11 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> une barre comme ça : \ ???
> 
> en combinant les touches : alt+shift+/




/\/\ erci !       Marche pas sur le clavier numérique par contre.


----------



## theric (11 Avril 2005)

Majuscule + /


----------



## ffabrice (11 Avril 2005)

c'est vrai que pour les caractères spéciaux comme : ~ | { } [ ] \ qui sont pourtant des caractères du quotidien quand on joue de la ligne de commande Unix, le clavier Apple n'est vraiment pas pratique...


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2005)

Sauf si l'on dispose d'un clavier américain, ce qui est finalement assez cool.
J'ai un poste en US et un poste en FR et il est finalement plus pratique d'avoir le clavier US (les raccourcis clavier pour les accents sont assez pratiques).


----------



## hugobossss (9 Avril 2021)

Tu peux aussi aller dans méthode de saisie et ajouter la méthode américaine en cliquant sur le + en bas à gauche, quand tu as besoin tu change de méthode facilement sur MacBook en tout cas. Moi aussi je recherchais pour du PHP

... enfin maintenant en tout cas, le topic est de 2005 !?


----------



## radioman (9 Avril 2021)

Joli déterrage après 16 ans de sommeil !!!

Pour info la bête s'appelle backslash…


----------



## baron (10 Avril 2021)

ffabrice a dit:


> c'est vrai que pour les caractères spéciaux comme : ~ | { } [ ] \ qui sont pourtant des caractères du quotidien quand on joue de la ligne de commande Unix, le clavier Apple n'est vraiment pas pratique...


Je ne trouve vraiment pas… En tout cas, la logique sous-jacente me paraît limpide et simple à retenir : 

~ s'emploie d'ordinaire avec un n et donc on l'obtient avec alt-n
| ressemble au l et devrait être une variante de ce dernier… Euh, presque : alt-l donne un L couché ¬ et pour le pipe |, il faut ajouter maj-alt-l
Pour les crochets et accolades, ce sont des variantes des parenthèses, donc alt-( avec ou sans maj.
L'obèle † ressemble à un t, donc alt-t
Etc.

Il est aussi normal, me semble-t-il, de ne pas avoir tous les caractères directement sous le doigt et devoir parfois utiliser maj. ou alt…


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2021)

Je continue de trouver à l'usage que le clavier QWERTY est bien plus pratique pour ce qui touche à l'informatique (les caractères \ | / # etc.) et en mode INTL est fichtrement commode pour écrire du français, de l'espagnol et d'autres langues pleines de diacritiques.

Il me semble bien plus polyvalent que le clavier AZERTY qui reste trop marqué par la langue qu'il est supposé favoriser.


----------



## chafpa (12 Avril 2021)

Perso, je ne me prends pas la tête et j'affiche le visualiseur de clavier, dont je laisse l'icône en permanence dans la barre des menus,  et tous les caractères spéciaux sont accessibles.


----------

